# Mojave Desert - April 2009



## abraxas (Jan 6, 2009)

*April 3, 7pm through April 5, 3pm, 2009*

Meals and lodging provided in the white heart of the Mojave Desert

Desert Studies Center (University of Southern California, Riverside)
Zzyzx, CA.

Discount if you mention The Photo Forum!

More information >>>  *HERE*.

Or PM me with any questions.


----------

